# Choosing a trainer/club or place to do the stuff!



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

I am looking for a place to take some formal training to work into agility or other retrieving.

We will take the obedience class first to get familiar with the trainers and comfortable but most of them I have found make you start at the beginning puppy class based on his age (5 months) which he doesn’t need or wait till he is 7-9 months for the “older puppy” class yet I want to start now…

What do you look for and what questions should I be asking? 

Finding a club that will accept a titre over full set of vaccinations seems to be most challenging. 

I am willing to drive for the right fit…I’m in BC, Canada (Lower Mainland/Fraser Valley)


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I can’t give recommendations as far as places, but here are the top two things I look for.

1. Instructors who have put high-level titles in the sport I’m interested in. The agility instructors at my training place all have put MACHs on at least 2 dogs. The rally instructors are usually the same people (lol) and are close to their RACHs (but prioritize agility over rally, so a RACH is not a main goal). Same thing with obedience, nosework, etc. 

2. Certification/Continuing Education. I know there are no legal laws regarding who can call themselves a dog trainer, but I want CE and people who stay up to date on new science & information. Your mileage may vary, but “I’ve been doing it this way for this number of years” without any kind of leeway doesn’t work for me 

As far as taking puppy classes - that makes sense to me. My facility requires that too, but my trainer will “test” dogs out if the owners say they took classes at another facility and their dogs know the stuff we teach. Doesn’t hurt to ask if that’s an option.


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think you are over an hour away, but TNT Kennels in a heartbeat...!


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

Megora said:


> I think you are over an hour away, but TNT Kennels in a heartbeat...!


Thank you. I will send them an email. I would drive that far no question.

edited to add: they had a super dog class that is typically for 7mos and up that they changed to 4mos and up with a few spots left starting the first week of March!
We signed up!


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Second TNT. Glad you got a spot!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

That's great that you found a place! I know where I train, the beginner puppy class is only for young puppies. Our puppy grad is mainly for older puppies but we will allow someone to test in, or if it's an experienced member trainer we will just allow them in. Same goes for classes above beginner class. Our instructors in the lower levels are just very good at teaching because titles don't mean anything if you can't teach. For competition level, our instructors have titles on their own dogs or they are judges. I am currently working at the Utility level and will teach up to Open level in obedience.


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

Thanks everyone. Janice emailed me back and suggested the graduate advanced class for him over the puppy class and is fine to let him in that instead to challenge him. I am excited to build on his skills as he has done amazing so far with everything but I am nearing the top end of my abilities so looking forward to learning more puppy psychology and advanced techniques and skills as well as strengthen our bond in the listening department with puppy brain! Plus we get to start this Sunday! Totally meant to be!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

_so envious_


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Megora said:


> _so envious_


I was feeling that too.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Lucky you! Janice Gunn is one of the best trainers out there. Enjoy the journey!

Kelly


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

So we went to our first class late yesterday afternoon…
It was good but also frustrating. The trainer used Emmett a few times to show me things and to show the class a few things. We got home and he was just not right very tired and hot. He had explosive diarrhea multiple times over night. Clearly whatever she was giving him as treats coupled with just the sheer volume of treats set off his stomach something fierce is my guess. How do I deal with this for next class. I don’t want a repeat… I am not a loud person and already find this type of environment outside of my comfort zone but doing it anyway for Emmett’s best interest to give him all the skills.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Emmett ended up being sick after your first class. My girl when she was young often had a round of diarrhea if I went to a treat-heavy workshop (I suspect now that she may have a sensitivity to chicken). Unfortunately, at this point you don't know for sure what set him off. It's always possible he picked up a virus elsewhere and it just happened to kick in right after class. Or he's got a particular food sensitivity (to chicken for example) - so it was something in the treat rather than the volume. OR the treats were fine but he just had too much of them. Either way, I would just let the instructor know, and warn her that you'll need to be cautious with the treats until you figure out what set him off. If your puppy is food motivated you can see if he'll work for his regular meal kibble (and just portion it out to be not much more than he would have gotten for meal anyway). If he needs a higher value treat, then once his tummy settles down, the next week or two is a good time to experiment by giving him small portions of various foods to see how he does. Find out from the instructor what she was using so you can check the ingredient list and/or maybe try small amounts to see if he reacts. Once you have a better idea of what the issue is/was, then you can make a game plan (fewer treats, different treats, finding other reinforcers - tug, petting, praise.... or decide it was a passing virus after all and he'll be just fine going forward).


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

pawsnpaca said:


> Sorry to hear that Emmett ended up being sick after your first class. My girl when she was young often had a round of diarrhea if I went to a treat-heavy workshop (I suspect now that she may have a sensitivity to chicken). Unfortunately, at this point you don't know for sure what set him off. It's always possible he picked up a virus elsewhere and it just happened to kick in right after class. Or he's got a particular food sensitivity (to chicken for example) - so it was something in the treat rather than the volume. OR the treats were fine but he just had too much of them. Either way, I would just let the instructor know, and warn her that you'll need to be cautious with the treats until you figure out what set him off. If your puppy is food motivated you can see if he'll work for his regular meal kibble (and just portion it out to be not much more than he would have gotten for meal anyway). If he needs a higher value treat, then once his tummy settles down, the next week or two is a good time to experiment by giving him small portions of various foods to see how he does. Find out from the instructor what she was using so you can check the ingredient list and/or maybe try small amounts to see if he reacts. Once you have a better idea of what the issue is/was, then you can make a game plan (fewer treats, different treats, finding other reinforcers - tug, petting, praise.... or decide it was a passing virus after all and he'll be just fine going forward).


Thank you! You’re right I don’t know for sure. Though energy/attitude wise he is back to his happy go lucky self this morning. I am just going to hold off giving him breakfast to give his tummy a chance to settle more and get rid of everything. 
The treats I brought and use regularly I am sure we’re fine in type and quantity so it is either the volume or what the others I don’t know were made of… based on his disposition I am thinking virus is a long shot at this point.


----------

